# Best Friends



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Aww! I LOVE the paw picture! Your guys are so cute!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Awww! So sweet!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So cute! You can tell they really love each other and are best friends! They look so happy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Sooo ceeeeyoot!! What adorable ol' buds!!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Awwww what great pals!!! Your pictures capture their friendship so perfectly!


----------



## grissom_mom (Sep 27, 2010)

So cute! Nothing's better than best friends!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

aw, that melts my heart, best buddies!


----------

